# Altima/Bluebird 1995, water leak causes passenger carpet to soak. Help!



## da_straz (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello, thanks in advance for your advice....I'm in a very sticky situation.

I own a Nissan Bluebird from 1995. Recently, the passenger side carpet has ended up soaked with water each time it rains.
It doesn't matter whether I'm driving, or whether the car is stationary, it still gets very wet.
I've found 2 spots around the wind screen, where the seal has been loose. I sealed these up well with strong tape, to see whether this was the problem. Unfortunately the leak is still there.
I pulled up the carpet, and I've worked out that the leak is coming in underneath the glove box, to the back-left. (On the inside of the car, there's a panel just to the right of the bottom right-hand conrner of the door. I pulled this out along with the carpet, and there's a metal cavity where i can see faint rust water-flow lines.) These lines seem to come through a tiny gap in the metal. The leak is obviously somewhere above this cavity, near the door hinges somewhere. I can't get to this area, however i've tried looking in from above, through the gap where the windscreen meets the bonnet/door. I'm beginning to think I'll have to remove the entire side panel on the front left side of the car, in order to find this leak.

I'm guessing this would probably cost me at least $300 at a panel beaters to fix, as they would have to do this.

My car is starting to smell 

Any ideas?


----------

